#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Кого почитают в буддизме Тхеравады?

## Ятон

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите пожалуйста, каких будд (помимо Сакьямуни), бодхисаттв и божеств почитают в традиции южного буддизма Тхеравады.
Заранее большое Спасибо!

----------


## Манусса

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, каких будд (помимо Сакьямуни), бодхисаттв и божеств почитают в традиции южного буддизма Тхеравады.
> Заранее большое Спасибо!


Шакру(Индру) и Четыре небесных царя (Чатумахараджика), бодхисаттву Майтрейю, это если брать ортодоксию, в неортодоксальной Тхераваде всё что угодно.

----------

